# Any handy hints, tips and general help on becoming a Terminator



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

hey guys,

finally decided and have 25days to do it - eeeeeeeeeek.
Im going for battle-damaged terminator, not necessarily Arnold S in T2. But damage wise inspiration from that.

in a nutshell im looking for help on clothing, make up fx and weaponry....

any help would be appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Have you tried googling "Terminator prosthetics" and "Terminator makeup"?

As for clothing, if you can't wrangle a motorcycle jacket or an oilskin duster, just go for combat boots, cargo pants and a muscle shirt.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Spats said:


> Have you tried googling "Terminator prosthetics" and "Terminator makeup"?
> 
> As for clothing, if you can't wrangle a motorcycle jacket or an oilskin duster, just go for combat boots, cargo pants and a muscle shirt.


hey,

yep googled myself senseless - found some handy stuff was just curious what the odd folks over here may come up with.... Ive got an old jacket i can attack as well as several pairs of boots that could work. one pairs dark brown biker the other black army combats.

a fair few geniuses around these parts imo so was curious to see what outside the box ideas may arise! 

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

cyborg or borg prosthetics, I know Ive seen them, even with the glowing eyes and battle damage and theres cyborg type ones. 

Heres a few links - 

I'll Be Back Cyborg - Woochie Prosthetics - Characters Halloween Prosthetics

Halloween Costume Cyborg Eye Latex Appliance: Halloween Costumes

Adult Cyborg Latex Face Appliance Makeup from Fantasy Toyland at SHOP.COM


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

If you're not wanting to buy anything online, you could buy a skull mask and cut off the pieces you want to use. Paint it metallic and bloody, latex it into place and fill in as needed. Wal mart use to offer a Borg prothstetic about 10 years ago, and the only difference between that and the reaper was cutting it up and silver paint.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You could also use 2 liter soda bottles and paint them silver with the Krylon Fusion paint. Just cut them to fit and use the latex method that twisted and depraved has described. If you need to mold the thin plastic try dipping it in boiling water. Just be careful not to place it to quickly and burn yourself.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

oooh some great hints there, especially liked the skull mask idea... 

thanks all!


----------



## reelmagik (Jan 9, 2010)

I know it's a little late, but I make a Terminator Prosthetic kit that looks very realistic. It even has an LED light in the eye. Check us out at REELMAGIK here:

STORE

Here are a few photos of it:


----------

